# Persistent Adb Shell Root > Moto Phones Only



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm unable to apply this hack on my bionic > http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/how-tos-guides-definitions-manuals/9862-motorola-droid-persistent-adb-shell-root.html

just wondering if anyone else is having this issue...

btw i did this to my wife's d3 and it worked just as described but it just doesn't work on my bionic.


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

here's the actual post from P3droid:

*







Motorola Droid persistent adb shell root*


VERIFIED TO WORK ON ALL Motorola DROID PHONES --- should work on all Motorola phones.

If you have been modding your Bionic or Droid 3, then you have come across this issue most likely. Some edit you made has caused a boot loop, and you needed to put your phone in BPTools to fix your problem. The only issue is that when you go into BPTools you are no longer root. This modification will ensure that anytime you enter your phone through adb shell you are already root, no need for su.

1) connect phone to computer
2) open command prompt
3) type ---> adb shell
3) type ----> su
4) type ----> echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1" > /data/local.prop
5) type ----> reboot

Now anytime you enter your phone from a command promp it will have root access.

Thank to @Djrbilss for this.​


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

kr8os71 said:


> I'm unable to apply this hack on my bionic > http://www.mydroidwo...shell-root.html
> 
> just wondering if anyone else is having this issue...
> 
> btw i did this to my wife's d3 and it worked just as described but it just doesn't work on my bionic.


I have done it previously with no problem. I don't have it setup currently due to laziness after my last flash. You say you are unable to apply it, but didn't expand on why. Is it simply due to laziness like me or is there some other force causing you difficulty? << attempt at humor>>


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

I go through the whole process and after the reboot I open the command prompt and enter adb shell, and what i get is "[email protected]_targa:/$" Am I missing something or is this what's supposed to come up? I thought it was supposed to give me root from the get go without having to enter su.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

kr8os71 said:


> I go through the whole process and after the reboot I open the command prompt and enter adb shell, and what i get is "[email protected]_targa:/" Am I missing something or is this what's supposed to come up? I thought it was supposed to give me root from the get go without having to enter su.


Hmm, not sure. Have you looked at the /data/local.prop file to see if the edit stuck?


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> Hmm, not sure. Have you looked at the /data/local.prop file to see if the edit stuck?


yep, everything's there as it should. funny thing is i used the same computer to do it to my wife's droid 3 and not a glitch, works perfectly. but with my bionic everything appears to work except when i go into the terminal and i don't have root like it should. i don't know what else to try...


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, as long as you can gain root with "su", I think your golden. Not sure why it would come up that way on the D3 and not the Bionic.


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

kr8os71 said:


> I go through the whole process and after the reboot I open the command prompt and enter adb shell, and what i get is "[email protected]_targa:/$" Am I missing something or is this what's supposed to come up? I thought it was supposed to give me root from the get go without having to enter su.


It could have already given you root access. I'm pretty sure last time I typed in 'su' nothing changed on the screen, just started a new line.


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

this is what I'm talking about:

when i plug the phone into the comp, open the command prompt and enter "adb shell", the d3(solana) gives me root automatically. however, when i do the same thing with the bionic(targa), it does not. Like I've stated before, I performed the exact same steps on both phones but only the d3 worked.


----------

